# Any NC Members?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

the title says it all


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey... I live in Fuquay, about 20 minutes south of Raleigh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

NICE NICE..I got two mtx 10's in my car..woot woot...Any local nissan car meets? I jsut moved up here recently


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Not that I really know of. So many people around here are into their Honda's here. IM me sometime at faithandfame


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

OK cool, yeah im at school now so no aim, lol.....But yeah for example, a couple weeks ago i rode with carolinahondas.com to "The Rock"....haha i showed all the hondas what was up...40mph through a 2 foot deep mini lake, lol, it was hilarious


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah, I don't see too many hooked up Nissans around here. Everyone is about getting their Mommy and Daddy to get them a Civic and then putting a bunch of stuff on it to make it "fast." I see that you have a 95 200sx, got any pictures? I have a 98 200sx, right now I just have 2 12's MTX's in it... possibly thinking about getting a body kit for it soon. Just don't know who can install and paint it for cheap around here, know any of places?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Ahh well, i wouldnt go right off the back knockin hondas, because i have very many friends who are runnin below 13's in the 1/4 and have spent less than a total of 10g's on car and upgrades(major upgrades)....BUt the same you can do with a nissan, just not as popular, one reason i love havin my nissan....uhh no pics of my ride, basically stock outside buit i got plugs, wires, and a tight Oooga horn, lol..as far as body shops, like i said i jsut moved up here and havent got any word on any local body shops that are good.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im from upstate sc...my house is 10 minutes from columbus,nc so i might as well be up in nc myself. pics of my car are in my signature link


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Civicbeater- all I am trying to say is that everyone thinks that you can only hook up a Honda. That really bugs me. I have respect for anyone who likes their car and wants to do something to it. But, I just don't think that Nissan's get much coverage.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey, I saw you over on the ClubHonda forum. A lot of people from NC are on the Honda forums so... I saw you talking to Adam from Car Tunes. Did you ever go up there and get your alarm installed? I just got the Hornet 554t with remote start, keyless entry, and 2way pager, and I can't find a place that will install it for me.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'm in goldsboro, but i'm in raleigh a lot too. in fact, i'll be at a party there this friday. i have a bunch of friends at ncsu. no nissans around here either.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

only nissans around here are stock and then there is a white se-r w/rims and a front air dam...people always mistake me for him


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> *Hey, I saw you over on the ClubHonda forum. A lot of people from NC are on the Honda forums so... I saw you talking to Adam from Car Tunes. Did you ever go up there and get your alarm installed? I just got the Hornet 554t with remote start, keyless entry, and 2way pager, and I can't find a place that will install it for me. *


Yeah, actually my best friend back home started clubhonda.com...and yeah i recruited alot of people on to that site around here in NC..Its pretty tight....And i actually met adam at the carolinahonda.com meet at The Rock...He's a cool guy and definately recommend you goin to his place to put it in for you...They giver very fair prices....wow nice alarm! Ohhh and about the honda vs. nissan thing.....Nissan will always have the stronger block and more potential to build! Hands Down! YEAH BABY!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

99.se.ltd said:


> *i'm in goldsboro, but i'm in raleigh a lot too. in fact, i'll be at a party there this friday. i have a bunch of friends at ncsu. no nissans around here either.
> *


Ohh sweet!! i have alot of friends who go to NC state also! Do u know anyone who is in Textiles?!!? because i know bout 20 guys in textiles..cool cool..let me know


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I live on long beach, NC. down by the bottom close to sc


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

CivicBeater said:


> *Ohh sweet!! i have alot of friends who go to NC state also! Do u know anyone who is in Textiles?!!? because i know bout 20 guys in textiles..cool cool..let me know *


hmmm, not sure about textiles. the 2 i stay with are in Zoology and Communications i believe. i'm not really sure about the others i've met.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

ahhh ok ok..Hey whats done to your ride.besides ignition, cai, and other stuff that is visible?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

CivicBeater said:


> *ahhh ok ok..Hey whats done to your ride.besides ignition, cai, and other stuff that is visible? *


ummm, ignition? were you thinking of the green sentra in the other album?(from the sig link) 
it should be a link to a silver se-l. everything done to mine...lemme think

aem cai, b&g springs, kyb agx (b13/b14 combo.), kumho's, 35% tint, pioneer HU, audiobahn speakers, el hvac, gauges lit by blue led's, armrest, shorter billet antenna, alarm system, and a few weeks ago i took off the black vinyl on the outer door pillars. i have '91 cams, waiting to be installed.

that's about everything i've bought for the car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

ahh very very nice!!!


----------



## wadegreene (Jan 12, 2003)

> only nissans around here are stock and then there is a white se-r w/rims and a front air dam...people always mistake me for him


I wouldn't really consider my car stock, since i have just about every bolt-on part made for an SE-R,and our cars don't really look anything alike besides being white 200's and my car will be a very dark blue in a couple of months . Anyway i'm from spartanburg and i'm in and out of NC all the time at autocrosses and car shows.

Later


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ud be surprised...there have been a couple of times when my car has been mistaken for yours or yours for mine. didnt say your car was stock...i said most of the around here are stock and then there's your car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

hey katana, how many miles are on your car? Is it a se or se-r?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

130,703...neither se or se-r.... base model! booooy u dont know bout that! seriously only option my car has is ac. has many options on it now though


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sup everyone . im in the cary area. i guess im the only b12 here. peace.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in Charleston, but I know a bunch of people in the Charlotte area in a NC/SC sentra club.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Average, I'm in North Raleigh...nice to see another "Classic" Nissan owner around here. We should start a club....I know one other S12 guy in Raleigh.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

i live in mooresville about 30 miles north of charlotte


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I live in Fayetteville and I am am always looking for someone else in the area that is into Nissans so I can get some ideas for where to go with mine.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

hey you 2 i live in raleigh went to the car show in greenville a couple of weeks ago and heading to kinston for crazy fest '03 on the 17th


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Its great to actually find out there is a car show scene around here. I'm just starting out for the third time because my 88 Pulsar's engine melted and my 300zx's transmission and most of the rest of it died. It has been hard to find help too, most people seem to be content driving up and down 401 in their honda with huge coffee can exhausts geting noise citations. Had to vent, it has been a rough year.


----------



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

i'm in Sanford (which is about 25 mins from cary and 25 mins from fayettenam)

-nathan


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

nathan- ever come to fuquay?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

ASHEVILLE....... NC.. Theres a few Sentras and Altimas done up.... BUT nothing like I want...


----------



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

I've been in Fuquay a few times. There's no place to eat or shop here in Sanford so I'm ALWAYS in the raleigh-cary area. Mostly Cary Towncenter. I'm thinking a little nc mini-meet would be groovy.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Definalty, I would be all for a meet sometime.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i am in columbia......got a red 96 200sx se-r.....dont go to nc much if i do it is juss to concord mills to have some new scenery.....i need to update my profile so i can put my car on here later


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

was up in asheville yesterday near biltmore square mall and saw a bad ass 200sx that looked like an se-r.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Patch said:


> *Its great to actually find out there is a car show scene around here. I'm just starting out for the third time because my 88 Pulsar's engine melted and my 300zx's transmission and most of the rest of it died. It has been hard to find help too, most people seem to be content driving up and down 401 in their honda with huge coffee can exhausts geting noise citations. Had to vent, it has been a rough year.  *


 if u still have the pulsar , u might want to checkout www.usedengine.com or just moesy up to raleigh and checkout japan direct. im sure they have a nice jdm replacement motor for ya. its worth looking into if ur able to put in the wrench time.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *Definalty, I would be all for a meet sometime. *


 whats the word on the kit ? pm me with an email or # and ill have my sources holla at ya


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

*meet*

i am all for meeting up with some people tell everyone what whoever is interested drop me a line at [email protected]. ill send out a number and get in ccontact with everyone and find a date and time that is good for everyone. hows that? and if you have any suggestions ill be glad to talk to others about it.

David


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Patch there is a few places in raleigh i have a friend who works for auto sense off of capital blvd., henrys muffler shop off of capital also he does excellent work on exhausts, and also RPM on capital behind advanced auto.


----------



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

heh. advance auto.........thems my peeps. I work at one of the two in Sanford.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

loweredcreation said:


> *Patch there is a few places in raleigh i have a friend who works for auto sense off of capital blvd., henrys muffler shop off of capital also he does excellent work on exhausts, and also RPM on capital behind advanced auto. *


 there s also bobs muffler shop off of tryon road near walmart . they did my exhaust on the b12


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

hey guys if there are some serious people up for meeting how about in a couple of weeks. email me at [email protected] that way i can get a hold of everyone probably looking to meet on a sataft in raleigh sound good? drop me a line please

David


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

i emailed ya about this...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

ok well how about this upsoming weekend? the 7th i think it is? looking for some feedback from you all to see where to meet


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sounds cool. not vinnies ,right. how about garner station?walmart maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

hey guys sorry i was moving this weekend to another apt and was working on the car a little priming some spots on the car there was a somewhat show in cary did anyone go?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

are i talking about crossroads" my roommate figured it was rained out. i figured they were still having some sort of competition up there regardless of the weather


----------



## flipper69 (Jul 21, 2002)

I live in Middlesex which isn't far from Raleigh. I own a 96 200sx SE-R, but I need a clutch right now. When I get the clutch I would be up for a meet somewhere too.


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

checkin from the outer banks


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

ok guys i just got my system finished..... how does it sounds? 4 memphis pr 15's and a memphos 500d? man it thumps


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

average? garner station at walmart sounds cool how many people can we get? i think i can get about 2-3


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

can we try for the 21st?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I be from these here hills of big ol' bad Sparta.
(it's on the north-west side, close to VA)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

ok people help me out here.... lets all think of a date ... 28th???? 5th of july?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

lowered... ive been over on the forum for southern_shift... im definatly interested in tryin to join their club... you should check it out

http://www.southern-shift.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

ok thanks


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey y'all. I haven't checked this thread in awhile, it looks like no one has succesfully gotten together yet. Maybe now that the rain is over (I hope) we can put something together in the Triangle area. I'm probably going to Wrightsville Beach this coming Saturday, maybe sometime in July? Preferably after I get my cone filter installed....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

alright well everyone typ e in a date and we can see who can go at the best date mine is anyweekend in july except the 5th


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I need to get my car stable before I can count on travel. No clue when..


----------



## trinixtc (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey i am in jacksonville.. do u guys have meets anywhere. i got a b13 with w sr20ve..


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

trini. i will be in jacksonville next week how bout i meet up with you then it will be liek the 3rd-6th so pick a day and anyone else in that area or would like to join feel free


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry im late..... i'm in north raleigh too.


----------



## NCSUse-r (Jan 16, 2003)

Also in raleigh. I just started posting here and found this thread. I usually post in sr20deforum.com.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks like i'll be heading up to raleigh on thrusday to pick up a parts car.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

definatly check out http://www.southern-shift.com/


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

i just put mine up for sale. Wish i would have known about this sooner.
anyways i am Jamie from Durham,NC. used to live in Fuquay-Varina and Buies Creek Area!


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Guess I should chime in here as well... I'm about a half hour north of Charlotte. The town is Salisbury. I'm a big b12 fan mostly, the newer rides just don't do it for me too much, heh.

Btw, anyone care to share some good shops in Charlotte that can do body work etc...? Thanks. Later.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

atlantic beach area


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

turbocoltgt- where in fuquay did ya live? and when did you move?


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey guys Im in columbia, sc....just saying whats up.

Aaron


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

www.carolinanissans.com


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

uh oh... rob is tryin to get people to join our cult


----------



## ARConcepts (Jul 3, 2003)

you mean CULT  hey the more the merrier


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

yea so it was 2 in the morning when i was posted.. lol


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

you guys doing anything this sunday?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

is anyone going to the rock?


----------



## 201SX (Jan 8, 2003)

*Greensboro sucks*

Hey its been a long time since ive been back. I had a small following of Nissan lovers here in Greensboro but school is back in session so we got spread out. We need to get a meet going or something....get everyone together. Im about 2 hours from most big cities and im willing to drive. if anyone is willing to help set up something like that with me that would be great. anyway let me get back to doing nothing productive., lo sieto pero mis pantalones es enfuego!

201


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

What are people doing this labor day weekend?


----------



## spurstigchic (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I am way behind on this thread but I figured I would try to get it going again. I am up for a meet and I am about an hour east of Raliegh in Wilson. If anyone wants to but a 87 Pulsar let me know. It dont get 5th gear and it needs a new hatch and a new back driver quarter panel but its good besides that.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

XBwick said:


> Btw, anyone care to share some good shops in Charlotte that can do body work etc...? Thanks. Later.


Velocity Concepts is pretty good...


----------



## Bullitt (Jul 2, 2004)

Yea, I'm in the Burlington, Graham, Haw River area. I don't know of hardly any Nissan's that have been treated right around here, and not many decent tuners from what I have seen. If any of you are around here PM jme if you want to meet up. Peace


----------

